# veggies



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

they love there romain 







snow ball


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yum yum!!! what more could a birdie want???


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks good  I think I could go for a salad right about now


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Can I have a cesar salad with extra croutons please...


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww, Looks yummy, they do seem to enjoy it, cute pictures.


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

allen said:


> they love there romain


Is that some sort of clip you use to attach the lettuce? I can't quite tell from the pics... I'd like to get something to more easily attach veggies and such; so far I've just used string, which isn't ideal!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't know if anyone else uses these but I have one and it works great for holding veggies and fruit for my fids. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5837+5791&pcatid=5791


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice photos, Allen. 

I use metal clips, especially made for holding Cuttle Bone and Millet, but I use it for other thing as well. The Kabobs looks pretty cool too, wouldn't mind one of them.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes they are the metal clips you buy at your local pet shop


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you should see them when i give them spinach salad 

spinach 
carrot tops 
romain 
shredded carrots
very little of plain croutons (home made)
apple peelings
and diced clemintines


i always put the carrot tops in after i take a bowl out for myself then i put the carrot tops in and some seed


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I'll have to pick up some clips and/or kabobs before long. I haven't seen anything like that at the pet shop I normally go to...


----------

